# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Xuchang Ricco Company supplies electrical insulation materia

## ricco

8. Transformer stays ( I-shaped stay, H-shaped stay, L-shaped stay, etc).

We have a high-class management team and a professional technical team. With years of marketing development and technological innovation, high-quality products, and perfect after-sales service, we hope to cooperate with domestic and foreign customers wholeheartedly and create a better tomorrow together.Normally infusible, coloured (often amber) high performance polymers with predominantly aromatic molecules of high thermal stability. Semi-fabricated shapes are usually supplied by the polymer manufacturer and made by powder sintering or working with more tractable pre-cursors and completing polymerisation in final form, though some melt-processable grades of resin are manufactured. They have excellent high temperature properties and radiation resistance, inherently low flammability and smoke emission, low creep and high wear resistance and are very expensive.

----------

